# Bacon. . . .mmmmm



## chappy4o (Dec 31, 2018)

Okie dokie so I got two bellies about 20lbs total, made my brine using pop's recipe, brined for 14 days and now I've got it in the smoker (B-view to come). I have two amzn pellet smokers running in a mailbox mod on my mes40 with apple pellets. But it seems to me that the smoke is billowing white instead of thin and blue, is that simply because there are two smoke generators going and it's just sheer volume that makes it that way or is there something wrong? I know my pellets are good and dry and airflow isn't an issue.

Also, I have the MES set to 100 but my maverick saying it's 175 in the center. Should I just shut it down?

Thanks


----------



## chappy4o (Dec 31, 2018)

Here is the B-view


----------



## chappy4o (Dec 31, 2018)

So. . . Update, rearranged the amznps. Had them stacked and then placed them end to end, smoke looks great, now with the temp, I killed the mes and the temp seems to be ok, I'll just have to keep an eye on it and turn it on and off as needed. It's currently 18*F outside so. . . . Just have to play with it I guess.

Unless anyone else has some good ideas


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 31, 2018)

In a MES I would think 2 pellet smokers would be too much and would go to 1, I run 2 in my smokehouse which is well over double the size of that MES


----------



## disco (Dec 31, 2018)

I agree that one pellet smoker is likely enough. As for the temperature in the MES. Some cold smoke which means you just want it to be above freezing to room temperature. Just smoke to the level of smoke you like. You can also hot smoke around 180 F. I like to take it to an internal temperature of 130 F to make it easy to slice. Some take it to 150 F to make it safe to eat without further cooking.


----------



## chappy4o (Dec 31, 2018)

Okay, thanks for the input, last time I did this I used 2 smokers with hickory and I remember that was a little strong but I also went for something like 24 or 34 hours.


----------



## chappy4o (Dec 31, 2018)

Okay so new update,  4.5 hrs in and it's beginning to snow. . . . Any tips?


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 31, 2018)

Maybe rig something over the smoker and try to continue if that's not what you want to do you can always pull it out of the smoker and put in fridge and try the smoke again tomorrow.


----------



## chappy4o (Dec 31, 2018)

pineywoods said:


> Maybe rig something over the smoker and try to continue if that's not what you want to do you can always pull it out of the smoker and put in fridge and try the smoke again tomorrow.



Thanks for the tip, the smoker sits under my porch awning and besides that, the snow was light and didn't last very long.

However. . . . I'm finally about done with the smoke, should I let it sit at room temp for a while or can I wrap in foil and stuff in the refeer until I'm ready to slice?


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 31, 2018)

I would guess if it's that cold there it will cool pretty fast then into fridge


----------



## chappy4o (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks, that's kind of what I was thinking, I'm showing 27* on my weather app, ~100* smoker temp and my thermopen is showing about 98* internal temp. You think it would be ok to wrap right away and into the fridge? Or is there something with the chemistry of the process that requires it to come down in temp naturally?


pineywoods said:


> I would guess if it's that cold there it will cool pretty fast then into fridge


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 31, 2018)

At 27 outside I'm thinking shut the smoker off and by the time you get them in the house wrap on it will have cooled plenty enough


----------



## chappy4o (Dec 31, 2018)

pineywoods said:


> At 27 outside I'm thinking shut the smoker off and by the time you get them in the house wrap on it will have cooled plenty enough



Thanks a ton! Plus I gotta take q-view pics


----------



## chappy4o (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## pineywoods (Jan 1, 2019)

Your welcome that's what we are here for.

Looks good I look forward to the sliced Qview and hearing your thoughts after eating some of it


----------



## chappy4o (Jan 1, 2019)

DedDefinit, that comes tomorrow


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 1, 2019)

Do me a favor don't slice it all tomorrow leave at least one piece in the fridge for 3-4 days then slice it. Then see if you can tell any difference between them. Many feel (including me) that after the smoke a few days in the fridge allows the smoke to sort of meld and even out.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 1, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> Do me a favor don't slice it all tomorrow leave at least one piece in the fridge for 3-4 days then slice it. Then see if you can tell any difference between them. Many feel (including me) that after the smoke a few days in the fridge allows the smoke to sort of meld and even out.



I agree. Usually wait 3 days here minimal after smoking.


----------



## chappy4o (Jan 1, 2019)

Well unfortunately I don't own a slicer and I'll be using my friends so I can't really do much about it, I didn't Know about letting it sit for three days so I made plans with him to do it tomorrow. . . . We'll see


----------

